# GC's on sale



## Guest (Jul 5, 2002)

Hey everybody, Overboost.com has GC's on sale for the B14 platform (I didn't look at the remaining models, sorry) right now 
-->
http://www.overboost.com/obs/search...6&search_cat_id=&search_sc_id=&search_mfg_id= .


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

I dunno about anyone else around here BUT $367 is'nt much of a sale.....  

I really want these coils but I cant spend that much right now..


----------

